# [EVDL] Interstate Battery U2500HC



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is it's cycle life expectancy? Car batteries have higher energy
density than deep cycle batteries, but don't last very long when deep
cycled.
These may be something similar, higher capacity because they use thin
plates that don't live long.
Might be why it's listed as an UPS battery, these typically don't get deep
cycled very often.

> I know I've just been sitting quietly in the corner for a couple of
> years now, but I have a question about a battery I just found out about.
> It looks like an excellent deal and was curious if anyone had an opinion
> on it. I searched the EVDL archives and found that Interstate's deep
> cycle batteries are more than likely just re-branded US Batteries, but I
> didn't see a reference to this one on US Battery's website.
>
> Here are the specifications I have from Interstate's website
> http://www.interstatebatteries.com/content/product_info/indust_f.asp
> U2500HC
> 6 volts
> AH Cap @ 20 hrs: 275
> Reserve Cap (min @ 25 amp): 636
> Weight (wet): 78 lbs
> Dimensions: 11.62 x 7.12 x 11.63 (0.56 cu ft)
>
> My calculations:
> Specific Energy (kwh/lb): 20.385
> Volumetric Energy Density: 2853
>
> Out of all of the lead-based batteries I've been looking at, this one
> has the highest energy density I've seen so far. The numbers seem like
> they're a stretch, so that's why I'm asking the experts if this seems
> right, or if my math may be flawed somewhere?
>
> Thanks.
>
> Aaron
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I inquired about the u-2400 which had about the same specs as the us145. The
rep said they weren't in stock. I eventually went with US125's and got them
through US's rep for $127.44 each. He charged me $100 to freight them from
Sumner WA warehouse to Spokane WA, where I picked them up. This was a week
ago.
Bill 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 11:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Interstate Battery U2500HC

What is it's cycle life expectancy? Car batteries have higher energy
density than deep cycle batteries, but don't last very long when deep
cycled.
These may be something similar, higher capacity because they use thin plates
that don't live long.
Might be why it's listed as an UPS battery, these typically don't get deep
cycled very often.

> I know I've just been sitting quietly in the corner for a couple of 
> years now, but I have a question about a battery I just found out about.
> It looks like an excellent deal and was curious if anyone had an 
> opinion on it. I searched the EVDL archives and found that 
> Interstate's deep cycle batteries are more than likely just re-branded 
> US Batteries, but I didn't see a reference to this one on US Battery's
website.
>
> Here are the specifications I have from Interstate's website 
> http://www.interstatebatteries.com/content/product_info/indust_f.asp
> U2500HC
> 6 volts
> AH Cap @ 20 hrs: 275
> Reserve Cap (min @ 25 amp): 636
> Weight (wet): 78 lbs
> Dimensions: 11.62 x 7.12 x 11.63 (0.56 cu ft)
>
> My calculations:
> Specific Energy (kwh/lb): 20.385
> Volumetric Energy Density: 2853
>
> Out of all of the lead-based batteries I've been looking at, this one 
> has the highest energy density I've seen so far. The numbers seem like 
> they're a stretch, so that's why I'm asking the experts if this seems 
> right, or if my math may be flawed somewhere?
>
> Thanks.
>
> Aaron
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

